# my first loft



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Here is my starter loft. At first i liked the Redrose loft, but it didn't fit in with what I wanted. I used it as a starting point and some i saw here and just started building. It's 4x8 and the roof is 5 feet in the front and 4 in the back. The walls are hardyboard the base and roof are 3/4 ply. All 1/4 hardware cloth in the aviary. It's divided in to two 4x4 spaces. It's all open with no divider but in the winter time I'll have one to put in there. Just a thing here and a thing there to do and it's finished.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry the pics didn't show. Here's the site I have them on.
http://picasaweb.google.com/109999536433400302236/FirstLoft#
Thank you for looking


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice. What kind of pigeons are you keeping?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

It looks good, I like to see variations and fresh ideas with the Redrose lofts. One thing that you should consider changing is the round perching bar. They prefer flat surfaces as their feet are not made for grasping or clasping.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Ptras, I'm getting some old racers from Trees Grey.
Maniac, Thank you for the info. The perch is a quick one i put in until I make my Vperches. every thing is screwed in for easy on install and remove.


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice loft. Shawn


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice !!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

logangrmnr said:


> Hello everyone,
> Here is my starter loft. At first i liked the Redrose loft, but it didn't fit in with what I wanted. I used it as a starting point and some i saw here and just started building. It's 4x8 and the roof is 5 feet in the front and 4 in the back. The walls are hardyboard the base and roof are 3/4 ply. All 1/4 hardware cloth in the aviary. It's divided in to two 4x4 spaces. It's all open with no divider but in the winter time I'll have one to put in there. Just a thing here and a thing there to do and it's finished.



What a nice and well built loft!  

The birds are going to love it!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Might as well add my 2 cents worth  NICE, VERY NICE


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Just uploaded a few more pics. So excited to pick up the pigeons Saturday evening from Trees Grey. She and her husband were great to talk to and have some beautiful birds.
She gave me 2 whites hens, 1 black cock, 1 red chek cock, and 1 black budapest/ helmet cross cock. 
Took the rod out and put in 7 perches for them. And enclosed the bottom. Thank you for looking.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

GREAT pictures!!!!

The birds look like they are settling very nicely!

They look very happy in their new home!


REMEMBER to always look directly underneath any place you want to put a perch, and IF you don't want any poop anywhere near the vicinity-then don't put a perch there, because believe me, the poop will go in places you don't even expect!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice looking loft.


----------



## Razor (Jul 25, 2010)

How do the birds go in? Wheres the trap?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Razor,
My racers are a years old or older and from other loft and this is just for them. I wont be flying birds just yet. That's for another building project in the future. The hard part is telling the kids " No, we have to wait and learn from what we have and go from there."


----------

